# Black Forest Dry Cured



## redheelerdog (Nov 19, 2016)

Here are a couple of slabs of a dry cured black forest spice bacon I have been working on.

Dry cured 2 weeks

Pellicle fridge form 3 days

Cold smoke ~ Two or three - 8 to 12hr cold smoke sessions with fridge rest between.

They are looking tasty.













BFB 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 19, 2016


















BFB 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 19, 2016


















BFB 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 19, 2016


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 19, 2016)

That looks good. What recipe did use?
Jason


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 19, 2016)

AKDutchguy said:


> That looks good. What recipe did use?
> Jason


Hi Jason,

I used 14 grams of MTQ per lb. of belly.

The BF spice is:

125gm Black or White pepper
25gm Ground nutmeg
25gm Ground mace
15gm Ground cardamom 
175gm Maple sugar


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 19, 2016)

Ship me some please!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2016)

Man that's some good looking bacon!

Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2016)

John that looks great can't wait to see it sliced

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking real good.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 23, 2016)

Finally got is rested, cut and vacpacked. Gonna be good!













BFB 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 23, 2016


















BFB 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 23, 2016


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 24, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I used 14 grams of MTQ per lb. of belly.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That looks amazing. Will try this next batch. Are the spices per pound also
Jason


----------



## b-one (Nov 24, 2016)

That's some good looking bacon!


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2016)

John that looks great I am cooking my last 2 small packs today Points

Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow! This is a very point worthy post. Great innovation!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2016)

Awesome,,, have you cooked any up yet?? POINT

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2016)

Great Looking Bacon! I really like adding white pepper to the seasonings. Gives bacon just the right amount of kick with out being over powering.


----------

